# Minor and Major procedure same day



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

i know if you have an office visit same day as major procedure you use -57 but what if they had both a minor procedure and major, how would you bill the office visit, and also if you didn't bill the office visit would the minor deny for the same day a major procedure ??


----------



## lisammy (Jan 14, 2008)

If Decision For Surgery Was On The Day Of The Procedures Then You Would Put A -57 On The E/m Code If The Minor Procedure Was Already Planned In The Office I Would Not Bill An Office Visit, Then Put A -59 On The Minor Procedure Showing It Was A Different And Distinct Procedure.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

I researched your question in some coding materials I've got and also on various internet sites and found that, generally, it was recommended that both the -57 and the -25 modifiers be utilized.

Additionally, I would only append a -59 modifier to the minor procedure if it is indicated by CCI Edits that it is required (considered bundle).  Otherwise, I feel that it would not be necessary to use the -59 modifier.

Good Luck to you!


----------

